# BIKE BROMANCE AT IT'S BEST: got a tandem & b3nsf and i ride it home from lagunitas...



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

*BIKE BROMANCE AT IT'S BEST: got a tandem & b3nsf and i ride it home from lagunitas...*

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/datenschwanz/523581527/]

ben is not sure how it works...

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/datenschwanz/523581539/]

we trash the neighbors yard...

[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/datenschwanz/523581545/]

precision clowning...



three pints of coley's best at iron springs brewery in fairfax after the death defying descent down white's grade on totally shot rims and ate up cantis...



ben track stands solo for a couple of minutes while i figure out how to use my camera... and yes, that's one argyle sock and one brown one...



out third safety meeting on the way home... this is on the bike path after coming down Camino Alto into Milf Valley totally off the brakes. that's mt tam in the background for you out of towners.



much safer now! climbing out of sausilito.



WEEEE!!!



we live long enough to make it down past the cliff house in san francisco to the beach.



we meet up with mtbr.com racer SASHA X and crew to finish the butter lap in san francisco and tear ass through the park. tandems make a huge hole in the wind and singles figure it out pretty quickly and get on the party train!

can't wait to get the new parts on this baby and take the Pink Lidded Wonder out for a grocery run!


----------



## DOOM (Feb 7, 2004)

*wow*

nice vest!!
looks like big fun X2


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Funny stuff. Looks like you two had a blast. Good beer too.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

looks like a killer ride and some fun. safety meetings are very important when riding tandem.

guy you rode with? had one killer panasonic frame/bike the other week.


----------



## santookie (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun. Makes me think about getting a tandem.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*That's funny...*

...you don't _look_ all that safe. ???


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Six water bottle holders and a Sylvester Stalone family member!


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to see you made safety a priority.


----------

